# Strato - Fragen zu konkretem Angebot



## Smoove (22. September 2003)

Hi!

Ich suche Webspace mit folgenden Kriterien:

_2 Domains
_über 100 MB Webspace
_MP3 Upload/ Download soll erlaubt sein
_unlimited Traffic oder mindestens über 30 GB
_PHP & MYSQL
_schneller Speed, keine Serverausfälle
_kein Kicken von Files

bis 7€ vielleicht? Wenn ja wo?

Frage bezüglich STRATO POWERWEB M
_250 MB
_UNliMTED TRAFFIC
_3 DOMAINS

Lassen die auch Zips und große Mp3's zum Download oder kicken die trotz des unlimited Traffics?

Haben die auch PHP & MYSQL für ein evtl. Forum?

Vielen Dank
MFG SMOOVE


----------



## Thomas Lindner (22. September 2003)

Wer will denn da einen (btw. illegallen) Fileserver aufbauen?

Mein Tipp 1: Hands up von File-Servern!

Mein Tipp 2: Hands up von "der Schnecke" Strato


----------



## Arne Buchwald (22. September 2003)

> mindestens über 30 GB


Klar, unter 7 Euro inkl. Space. 

Ich glaube, mein Name ist Hase ...  

// closed (Fileserver)


----------



## Arne Buchwald (23. September 2003)

Den Preis wird dir kein seriöser Anbieter machen. Frag' sonst in der Webhostlist nach einem Angebot.


----------

